# Contador Up Down con 74192



## pisha (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola a todos,
Estoy intentando hacer un contador up/down (74192) con reset a 2 y que cuente o descuente mediante 2  pulsadores (uno para subir y otro para bajar).
Bien pues el circuito lo tengo en protoboard y todo funciona bien (carga a dos y todo) pero ,pese a que estudié esto, soy incapaz de hacer que con un pulsador cuente o descuente sin problemas (en workbench 5 sí funciona)  .
1º.-Como le doy los pulsos para que cuente o descuente de uno en uno (cuando yo presione el pulsador)?
Es que he probado todo lo que he podido y me cuenta lo que quiere y me da saltos de número. He leído que puede ser por el rebote y que puedo poner un 7414 pero no sé dónde conectarlo y si de verdad me lo va a solucionar  ..


GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO A TODOS!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola, quiere que con un solo pulsador cuente hacia arriba o abajo dependiendo del estado de un segundo pulsador que selecciona si es hacia arriba o hacia abajo???

Bueno, solo implemente un multiplexor en las entradas de reloj para ambos sentidos. Por la noche le posteo un diagrama.


Saludos


----------



## pisha (Mar 27, 2007)

Lo que desearía es tener dos pulsadores, uno para contar y otro para descontar.

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola puede utilizar una resistencia pull-up como la que anexo en la figura siguiente, si quiere puede quitar el capacitor.

Serìa uno de esos para cada entrada, con eso elimina el ruido.



<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>

Saludos


----------



## pisha (Mar 28, 2007)

Gracias, lo probaré esta noche....
De todos modos adjunto imagen del circuito que tengo (en protoboard no hacen falta los inversores), por si hubiera otra cosa que esté haciendo bien.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2007)

pisha dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, lo probaré esta noche....
> De todos modos adjunto imagen del circuito que tengo (en protoboard no hacen falta los inversores), por si hubiera otra cosa que esté haciendo bien.



Hola, casi no alcanzo a ver el circuito, pero como le comentaba, lo único que usted tiene que hacer es en la entrada de cuenta arriba y en la de cuenta abajo, para cada una ponga una resistencia de 10k a positivo y el pulsador a tierra, el punto entre la resistencia y el pulsador que es donde yo tengo conectado el indicador lógico, es el punto donde se conectará su entrada e pulsos del 74192.

Saludos


----------



## cristhoper (Sep 15, 2009)

holaxx aki les dejo un contador up-down de 4 bits espero q le sirva esta simulado en proteus

zorry me olvide adjuntarlo


----------



## svkrlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola, quería pedir ayuda para poder realizar un contador un contador BCD UP/DOWN

Si para realizarlo cuento con los siguientes elementos

555
74LS192
74LS00
7447
Display de Anodo común de 7 segmentos

Espero puedan ayudarme a desarrollar un circuito con esas especificaciones, estoy usando para simular, el electronic workbench 5.12. Gracias de antemano por su tiempo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola svkrlos

Aunque el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta no fue desarrollado con Electronic WorkBench puedes utilizarlo para desarrollar el tuyo en tu simulador.

El cuadrito que tiene el letrero 555 en su parte superior es el que genera los pulsos para contar. Tu debes hacer los cálculos para que oscile a la frecuencia que Tú requieras.

Faltan unas resistencias entre el 74LS47 y el Display. El valor de esas resistencias se calculan de acuerdo al voltaje aplicado, la caída de voltaje en el segmento y la corriente requerida para que encienda cada segmento.

Con el conmutador puedes cambiar la dirección de conteo.

Espero te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordene


----------



## svkrlos (Jun 9, 2011)

En el presente adjunto mi modelo en workbench y una imagen del mismo, espero puedan ayudarme a entender donde está mi error; pues en la parte del 555 los leds si parpadean pero creo que estoy fallando en alguna otra conexión puesto que el display se enciende totalmente y no en ascendente o escendente como debería ser.

En este modelo cabe señalar que me estoy guiando en hacer el cambio UP/down de forma manual y no con un switch


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola svkrlos

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu circuito.
Los LED’s como los tienes conectados a la salida del 555 no dejan que el nivel de voltaje sea suficiente para que el 74LS192 “sienta” un nivel alto. Dicho de otra forma no siente que le estén llegando pulsos.
Quítalos y haz una prueba. Luego conecta uno con su respectiva resistencia de 220 Ohms. Haz una prueba.
Luego conecta los dos con resistencias independientes, una para cada LED. Haz una prueba.

Todas las terminales de los IC’s que no utilices se deben conectar al Vcc. o a Gnd. de acuerdo a lo que se requiera, para que no afecten. 

Por ejemplo: las entradas del 74LS192 llamadas: A, B, C, D deben conectarse a Gnd. La llamada Down al Vcc. Claro cuando no se esté utilizando. La Llamada Up. Al Vcc. Claro cuando no se esté utilizando.

En el 74LS47 las entradas llamadas: LT y RBI se conectan al Vcc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sskateblink (Mar 7, 2012)

Buenas amigos necesito de su ayuda, estoy realizando un contador Up Down de 23 a 94, y cuando llega a 94, se regresa contado hasta 23, y en 23 vuelve contando a 94. Ya tengo el circuito armado con 2 contadores 74ls192, decos 7447 y leds de 7 segmenteos.
El problema que tengo es que ya puedo contar de 23 a 94 y que se devuelva, pero no se como conectar el detector de 23, para que cuando llegue ahí se devuelva para arriba. les nuestro el diseño que estoy aplicando, el problema esta en el flip flop, con la señal de reloj, que necesito que me cargue siempre que los detectores estén en 1. Dejo un esquema de lo que tengo

No pude subir la foto, por que la resolucion de pantalla de mi pc es 1600*900, pero ya subí en este enlace
http://www.flickr.com/photos/10331031@N07/6961085311/


----------



## Ley de Watt (Mar 7, 2012)

Ese circuito es complejo y le sobran componentes.



sskateblink dijo:


> . . . estoy realizando un contador Up Down de 23 a 94, y cuando llega a 94, se regresa contado hasta 23, y en 23 vuelve contando a 94 . . .



Mira chico, diseñas dos decodificadores: uno para 23 y otro para 94, luego las salidas de los decodificadores son enviadas a un flip-flop RS, este es el encargado de memorizar si la cuenta es descendente (0) o es ascendente (1) de los contadores. Asi se implementa el circuito al contador.

.


----------



## sskateblink (Mar 7, 2012)

Ley de Watt dijo:


> Ese circuito es complejo y le sobran componentes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente aporte, eso era todo, el flip flop q se usa es un RS, gracias, seguro me hubiera matado la cabeza todo el dia sin llegar a nada. Así quedó el circuito, por si le sirve de referencia a alguien más con la misma duda
http://www.flickr.com/photos/10331031@N07/6962030327/


----------



## joaraya (Ago 22, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola svkrlos
> 
> Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu circuito.
> Los LED’s como los tienes conectados a la salida del 555 no dejan que el nivel de voltaje sea suficiente para que el 74LS192 “sienta” un nivel alto. Dicho de otra forma no siente que le estén llegando pulsos.
> ...


Aqui esta otro mrcarlos y disculpa es que el otro me quedo mal recortado


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola joaraya

Como te mencioné en uno de mis mensajes que desapareció:
............
puedes contar los pulsos del Botón que aparece en la parte superior izquierda en la imagen que adjuntaste.
Este botón está conectado a la entrada del inversor IC2a.
De ahí saca un alambre y conéctalo a un contador o a 2 en cascada para que cuente las personas que entren.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola joaraya

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/buscador-83852/#post713141*En Moderación.*
Te respondo por acá porque tu otro tema lo mandaron al área administrativa llamada Moderación.
Espero lo recibas.

Para ese tipo de circuito hay que tener algunas consideraciones:
Tiene 2 sensores ópticos, uno a la entrada (A) y otro un poco más adentro (B).

De acuerdo al orden en que se accionen se define si van entrando o saliendo del recinto.
Caso 1: A luego B, van entrando. Suma +1. Incremento.
Caso 2; B luego A, van saliendo. Suma –1. Decremento.

En el primer caso, con la señal del sensor A debes preparar el contador para que cuente ascendentemente cuando llegue la señal del sensor B.
En el segundo caso, con la señal del sensor B debes preparar el contador para que cuente descendentemente cuando llegue la señal del sensor A.

En cualquier caso, al finalizarlo, debe reestablecerse el sistema para esperar otra posible entrada o salida.
Esto es lo que hace el primer circuito que te adjunto.

Para contar solo las entradas sería un circuito muy similar. Te lo adjunto y dame tus opiniones.

NOTAS:
1)- No hay modo de simular la obstrucción de luz entre emisor y receptor de luz. Por lo tanto se utiliza un botón para hacer ese efecto.
2)- No tienen los decodificadores BCD a 7 Segmentos. Ni las resistencias limitadoras para el Display.
3)- Utiliza Botones normalmente cerrados. (NC)

Espero te sirvan estos circuitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Sep 23, 2012)

Gracias por tu ayuda voy a montarlos en el protoboard a ver como me va, despues te comento como me fue


----------



## joaraya (Sep 27, 2012)

Una pregunta mrcarlos tengo un problema el 4518 que esta en el diagrama no lo he podido encontrar, habra alguna posibilidad de no usarlo o algun equivalente.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola joaraya

El 4518 que aparece en el diagrama es un contador BCD doble.
Tiene las entradas Clk, E y R. Cuatro salidas Q de las cuales solo se utilizan 2.
De modo que puedes seleccionar uno que exista en tu localidad que tenga cuando menos:
Las entradas Clk y R, en otros casos llaman a R como MR. 
Y que tenga cuando menos 2 salidas Q.
Podría ser el 4024, 4029 40192, 4518, Etc.

Ten en cuenta que solo se requiere contar 2 pulsos así que puedes utilizar 2 Flip-Flip’s conectados en cascada.

En fin depende qué consigas en tu localidad.

Pregunta mejor cuales venden por allá y busca sus características en este enlace luego ve si te serviría.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola mrcarlos mira implemente este circuito ya que no he podido encontrar varios integrados de los que estan en el diagrama el problema que tengo es que solo me cuenta en descenso, talvez si me ayudaras a orientarme para que me pueda contar tambien en ascenso te agradeceria la ayuda. Thttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80817&stc=1&d=1348925748e adjunto el circuito!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola joaraya

Es mejor que adjuntes el archivo que se genera con tu simulador. Ya sea .DSN o .LVW 
De otro mido tendría que hacer el diseño en el simulador y luego probar. Esto me lleva mucho tiempo.

Cual simulador utilizas: ISIS de Proteus o LiveWire ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Sep 29, 2012)

El simulador que utilizo es el livewire, pero cuando voy a subir el archivo el sistema me dice que las dimensiones son muy grandes entonces tengo que recortalo y hacer mas pequeño con paint


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola.

Empaca el archivo del simulador con WinRar o WinZip.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola joaraya

No me expresé bien, creo. el archivo que es mejor subir es el que se genera con el simulador LiveWire, en este caso.
Tienes que comprimirlo por medio de WinZIP o WinRAR y el archivo que resulta es el que puedes adjuntar (Subir).

Según entiendo estas pasando trabajos por no conseguir ciertos IC’s en tu localidad.
Te adjunto otro circuito con IC’s de la familia TTL desarrollado en LiveWire. Y el correspondiente desarrollado también con TTL pero con el simulador ISIS de Proteus.

Los 2 circuitos son iguales pero por las deficiencias que tiene el LiveWire no funciona correctamente. Sin embargo el desarrollado en ISIS de Proteus si funciona.

Espero que los IC’s que se utilizan en estos nuevos circuitos si los encuentres en tu localidad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Oct 4, 2012)

Gracias por la ayuda mrcarlos pero los flip flops no los puedo conseguir,talvez implementandolos con puertas nand que me aconsejarias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola joaraya

Si el circuito que adjuntaste con compuertas NAND funciona en tu diseño ni que preguntar.

Pero en tu localidad tal vez podrías encontrar Flip-Flip’s tipo D, 2 por paquete.
No necesariamente tiene que ser el que está en tu diseño. Hay otros Flip-Flip’s tipo D con otro número de identificación que pudieran servirte.

El que presentas en la imagen que adjuntaste funcionaría, has una prueba.
Pero el diseño sería un poco más grande.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola mrcarlos mira mi circuito y me orientas en que estoy fallando, el si me cuenta para arriba o para abajo pero no de la misma forma como en el circuito que me adjuntaste. El problema que tengo es que el profesor me puso como condicion hacer el contador con componentes vistos en clases y te podria decir que la mayoria estan en el circuito... 
Te agradeceria mucho la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola joaraya

Para qué son las 4 fuentes de alimentación variables que tienes en tu circuito ??
Por qué no mejor utilizas: Insert --> Power Supplies --> Voltage Rail ?? Tambien le puedes variar el voltaje.

El circuito que adjuntaste comprimido en el RAR es un poco diferente al que te adjunté yo.
Inclusive aquel es con circuitos TTL y este que presentas está hecho con circuitos CMOS.
Por qué no lo haces igual al que te adjunté ??. claro con circuitos CMOS que según dices son los que han visto en las clases.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Oct 9, 2012)

Las fuentes variables las puse sin querer, porque me podria afectar el rendimiento del circuito.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola joaraya

Bueno no entiendo claramente tu respuesta.

Te menciono en mi mensaje anterior que  -Por qué no lo haces igual al que te adjunté ??. claro con circuitos CMOS que según dices son los que han visto en las clases.-
Lo estás intentando ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola mrcarlos si claro lo he estado intentando pero mi problema radica en que el flip flop 4013 no lo puedo usar, ya que solo el profesor nos enseño a usar flip flop a base de compuertas nand y el 4518 tampoco lo puedo usar,  estoy fregado amigo.
Seguire intentando haber si en algun momento lo podre implementar


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola joaraya

Pues has ese Flip-Flip con compuertas. Tú mismo adjuntaste un dibujo preguntando que si serviría.
Te respondí que si sirve.

Ahora, ve el circuito que te adjunto. Espero que si puedas utilizar las compuertas OR de 3 entradas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joaraya (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola mrcarlos me tiene fregado este profesor no me deja utilizar nada de los componentes que me has puesto en los diagramas, pero creo que ya lo pude implementar con los vistos en clase nada mas me queda montarlo en el protoboar y a ver como me va en la calificacion  te adjunto el circuito para cualquier mejora despues te comentare como me fue y de antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## joaraya (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola mrcarlos te queria dar las gracias por la ayada, ya implemente el circuito en protoboard y me fue de maravilla este era el que tenia que hacer...


----------



## joaraya (Oct 19, 2012)

Y aprovechando mrcarlos queria hacer el contador de 0 a 99 pero el contador que va hacia arriba o hacia abajo la salida carry del 4029 no es estable como la del segundo contador que registra las entradas, talvez si me podrias orientar a ver en donde tengo el fallo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola joaraya

Según recuerdo tenias un solo contador para entradas y salidas, con este saber cuantas gentes hay dentro.
Además dos contadores para totalizar las gentes que han entrado.

Ahora quieres agregar un contador para entradas y salidas para de ese modo poder abarcar hasta un total de 99 gentes dentro.
Entonces serían 2 contadores para entradas y salidas y 2 para el totalizador.. Es Así ???


Noto algunas cosas por mejorar en el circuito que adjuntaste.
Los botones, como los tienes conectados, dejan sin un nivel lógico indefinido a los inversores.
Mejor cámbialos de NO por NC y conéctalos como se muestra en la imagen.

Tienes 4 contadores alineados verticalmente.
El contador de arriba no tiene conectada su entrada Clock. A donde la conectarías ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## javier eduardo (Jun 1, 2018)

Hola buenas

Estoy tratando de hacer que mi contador 74192 mande un reset cuando se cumpla un 14 en el contador, lo estoy queriendo mandar a través de un AND de tres entradas pero el problema es que me manda un reset cuando llega al 8, ¿alguien sabe como puedo arreglar esto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2018)

javier eduardo dijo:


> alguien sabe como puedo arreglar esto?


Si, es fácil: Estudiando!!!
14 necesita 4 bits y vos usas una AND de tres entradas. Y el bit que falta donde lo pones...en el bolsillo????


----------



## sp_27 (Jun 1, 2018)

El 74192 no te va a llegar a 14 porque es un contador BCD, cuenta de 0 a 9, necesitas un 74193 que cuenta de 0 a 15.

Para el reset puedes usar la AND de 3 entradas a las salidas 2^1, 2^2 y 2^3, es decir, omitiendo el bit menos significativo (2^0), debería contar hasta 13 y al llegar a 14 (8+4+2) hacer el reset.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 1, 2018)

Bién Sofí!!!!! respuesta perfecta!!!!, es preferible una buena respuesta impulsada por el conocimiento y no por el enojo........ el enojo ciega y hace que cometamos un error peor que al que se crítica.....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 1, 2018


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2018)

Si es un contador BCD (y el 74192 lo es) el valor mas alto es 1001 y luego vuelve al 0000, por lo que es imposible contar de alguna forma hasta 14, sin importar como se ponga la AND.
Solo puede hacerse con un contador binario de 4 bits o con dos BCD enlazados. Para contar 14 hay que contar de 0000 a 1101 (0 a 13).


----------

